# This is our new baby!



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

Meet Riley, a classic gray tabby!

He's a very sweet 5 month old. We just got him yesterday and he just couldn't get enough snuggles and hugs and kisses from the children(I've got 4) and me. He went from lap to lap much to everyone's delight! He's so cute!



















He's got a cold, complete with sneezing, coughing and watery eyes. Poor little thing.

Ellie has caught glimpses of Riley as we go in and out of the bathroom, where we're keeping Riley. She hisses when he looks at her, but she's mainly just curious about the newcomer. It won't be long until she's cool with Riley.

Cookie on the other hand, is angry! :evil: Bringing Riley home, deserves all the growling, snapping, hissing and slapping he can dish out... at US! He's only caught Riley's scent... never even seen the little guy! :roll: Cookie is extremely territorial! He'll get over it, but it'll take weeks, possibly months before he's nice to Riley.

Riley has lived all his life in a little cage with other cats, so he'd like to play with his new family members. Hopefully he soon can.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Riley looks like a sweety! So glad he is getting lots of love.

Make sure he does not pass on the URI to your other cats. 

That happened to me with my lastest group of fosters. I thought wed never get them all healthy. Over $1000 in vet bills later & hauling everyone back and forth to the vet.

Where did you adopt him from?


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:love2 He's really cute... Congratulations... I hope he will feel better soon...


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Where did you adopt him from?


We got him from the county animal shelter near our house.

I've got him in the bathroom, door shut, and we're running the heater in there to keep it nice and warm. He's resting on that blue pillow (in the pics) and has the look of total contentment. It's no doubt the most comfy he's been!

The shelter is unfit, in my opinion. It's dirty, small, reeks of excrement (even the paperwork I brought home smelled gross). I took some canned food to the shelter that Cookie and Ellie wouldn't eat and the ladies latched onto it, like they don't have enough food to go around. It was quite unreal. The other cats in cages were thin, banged up and sick. I gave Riley a bath the moment we walked in the door! Poor little thing. He didn't fight me, although he wasn't fond of water. It was like he understood that he needed help.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

beautiful cat and a great name for him, I use to have a Riley. I can feel your pain with the transistion. I recently brought a new cat into our household, I already had 2 other kitties, well Miss Chloe, the Matriarch hates our newest addition, she is constantly hissing and growling and smacking at him. Willie on the other hand gets along with him greatly. Of course Miss Chloe hated Willie when I first got him and she also hated my first cat Riley. Some cats will never like other cats


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

weluvcookie said:


> Mitts & Tess said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you adopt him from?
> ...


Its hard in those place because they are probably county funded which means its underfunded. Bless you for rescueing him. He will be a wonderful addition. I think already he knows you are there for him. Hes hit the jackpot! 

Ive had long discussions with my vet about how hard URI is to control and eradicate in shelter situations. If you keep him issolated till he is well you will be fine. I had so many foster cats and couldnt issolate. Stuff kept getting passed around along with serious eye problems. But eventually anitbiotics worked!

edited~terrible spelling


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

awww such a cutie pie!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

He's so cute!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

DesnBaby said:


> He's so cute!


Your glitter graphics is so cool. where did you find that? Very nice.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Your glitter graphics is so cool. where did you find that? Very nice.


http://www.glitter-graphics.com/


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats! He is a handsome boy, paws crossed he gets better quickly


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

He's a beauty, and you're so lucky he likes laps!


----------

